
Cellebrite thinks it's close to hacking iPhone 6 - sixstringtheory
http://www.cultofmac.com/422444/iphone-5c-hackers-think-theyre-close-to-cracking-iphone-6/?utm_campaign=iphone-5c-hackers-think-theyre-close-to-cracking-iphone-6&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitter
======
sixstringtheory
I'm torn here. Either they really are close, and what I thought about the tech
e.g. SE was way off (or there are exploitable bugs--possible), or this firm
isn't done with the spotlight yet and are getting this poor grieving man's
hopes up.

